# Akon accused of molesting a 14 year old on stage.



## MsCuppyCakes (May 3, 2007)

What are your thoughts: http://teamsugar.com/user/CocoChic/blog/219543


----------



## eighmii (May 3, 2007)

I hadn't heard anything about that.. I think its dumb. She looks pretty happy in the pictures. The title makes it sounds really bad. And if you have to be 18 to get into the club how was Akon supposed to know she was only 14? 

Theres no video showing up on my computer.. only pictures. But they could be totally twisting it all around.. He might have said "Africa" but really been implying that its him. He has like a 43948932 word name.. Isn't one of his names Africa? lol..

People just look from drama and gossip. Its dumb.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 3, 2007)

I've been hearing about this a lot lately, here's more info:

http://www.hollywoodgrind.com/?p=5355
http://www.hollywoodgrind.com/?p=5376


----------



## Raerae (May 3, 2007)

When I first read the article I was like um ok....

But then I saw the pics...

She 14 right?

http://teamsugar.com/user/sweetaspie...zworthy/221423

 Quote:

  Yesterday Deena's father, the esteemed Pastor Dave Alleyne of Trinidad came forward to denounce Akon's behavior.  According to the Pastor, his *innocent* daughter was "taken advtange of" by the African hip Hop star.  
 
LMAO...  Your kidding me right?  Akon might have touched her, but he sure didn't dress her.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2007)

I saw this some weeks back. He was tossing the girl around like a rag doll. I don't find her actions surprising, in the least, though. Apparently, her father had no problem with it---until the media got ahold of his ass. Then his daughter apologized for her actions. I don't even know if Akon ever commented.


----------



## Hilly (May 3, 2007)

Yea she doesnt even look 14!!


----------



## Raerae (May 3, 2007)

you wouldn't get far,
fucking (radio edit: loving) them rap stars,
you know who you are put your hands up ladies,
you wouldn't get far,
if you kept your legs closed,
it would be just a waste of time.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 3, 2007)

If Akon ever did that to me (and I'm of age)- I'd be pissed. But I wouldn't be at an Akon show and definitely wouldn't be put on stage for anything.

That's disgraceful that the parents of that girl let her go out like that.

Did Akon molest this girl? It's hard to tell from the video whether or not she was into it (if she protested about being thrown around like that, Akon should have his ass served), but the photos make it look like she was having a great time.

This is probably the first time I'd side with Akon. He had no way of knowing the girl's age. She doesn't look 14, the club was 18+, and at least in the pics, she's into it. This isn't R. Kelly. It was a dumb mistake caused by a dumb joke.


----------



## Shimmer (May 3, 2007)

Does anyone really believe her parents let her walk out of the house like that?
I'd be hard pressed to.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (May 3, 2007)

This definitely doesn't feel like "molestation"... It looks completely voluntary, and she does look happy in some of the pictures. In fact, she's _on top of him_ in some of the pictures.

*shrugs*


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 3, 2007)

Parents come in all different kinds. Anything is possible.


----------



## Shimmer (May 3, 2007)

That's true.


----------



## Raerae (May 3, 2007)

You guys never walked out the door looking, "conservative" and then put on the clothes you had in your purse which Mom didn't know about? lol.  Or had on other clothing under a like a hoodie or something?


----------



## Shimmer (May 3, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about.


She may have liked it.
She may have consented to it.
But what's the age of consent for sexual acts in the state it happened in? If she's under that age, charges are likely at the parents' discretion.


----------



## Raerae (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That's what I'm talking about.


She may have liked it.
She may have consented to it.
But what's the age of consent for sexual acts in the state it happened in? If she's under that age, charges are likely at the parents' discretion._

 
I think it happened in trinidad...

And I dont think what he was doing with the girl was a sexual act.  She was just being a typical club girl...


----------



## little teaser (May 3, 2007)

i think its the other way around she was molesting him..lol


----------



## Shimmer (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I think it happened in trinidad...

And I dont think what he was doing with the girl was a sexual act.  She was just being a typical club girl..._

 
Are you saying typical club girls don't act sexy?


----------



## stefania905 (May 3, 2007)

THAT IS WHAT 14 YEAR OLDS LOOK LIKE NOW!?!!?


ew


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_You guys never walked out the door looking, "conservative" and then put on the clothes you had in your purse which Mom didn't know about? lol.  Or had on other clothing under a like a hoodie or something?_

 
Actually, I never have. 

But, her father probably knew she was dressed that way. Like I said, he basically came out and condoned what she did as "teenage fun"---until the media questioned his parenting. She was a teenager grinding on a pop star. I can't possibly see many girls her age complaining, which explains R. Kelly's popularity.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

  But, her father probably knew she was dressed that way. Like I said, he basically came out and condoned what she did as "teenage fun"---until the media questioned his parenting.  
 
I think that's really terrible parenting if that's true. I think it's especially terrible parenting coming from a pastor. I think if you have a value, like if you think what she did was "teenage fun", you stick to it and don't let the media sway you.

I hate how this situation is making me feel almost bad for Akon.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 3, 2007)

I think of Jessica Simpson's father, Joe, who used to be a preacher.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I think that's really terrible parenting if that's true. I think it's especially terrible parenting coming from a pastor. I think if you have a value, like if you think what she did was "teenage fun", you stick to it and don't let the media sway you.

I hate how this situation is making me feel almost bad for Akon._


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 3, 2007)

the video is erm... strange
i obviously wasn't there but seems like such a odd thing to do


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 3, 2007)

He scares me with how he comments on Jessica's breasts. Somehow, I can't dislike her too much if she turned out half okay being raised by that man.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_I think of Jessica Simpson's father, Joe, who used to be a preacher._


----------



## Raerae (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Are you saying typical club girls don't act sexy?_

 
No, I'm saying typical club girls do what she's doing and more.

I dont consider grinding up on someone a sex act.  Be she backing up on him, or straddling him.  As long as they have all their clothing on, it's just a tease.

If he had his fingers down her pants up up her skirt, it would be different.


----------



## Raerae (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Actually, I never have._

 
You should break the rules once in a while babe.  Take the screen off your window and sneak out with some friends, dress a little bit naughty now and again.  It's fun ;p  You dont have to walk the line 100% of the time to turn out to be a perfectly productive responsible adult.


----------



## Raerae (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefania905* 

 
_THAT IS WHAT 14 YEAR OLDS LOOK LIKE NOW!?!!?


ew_

 
Ew?

I'm 25 and I wish I had her assets ;p I'd rock that top too lol...


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_You should break the rules once in a while babe.  Take the screen off your window and sneak out with some friends, dress a little bit naughty now and again.  It's fun ;p  You dont have to walk the line 100% of the time to turn out to be a perfectly productive responsible adult._

 
Been there, done that and much more, babe. I just had no desire to do such things in middle/high school. I was a tomboy, so it really never appealed to me.


----------



## aziza (May 3, 2007)

Regardless of what she was wearing and regardless of  her age, his actions were crass. But that's no surprise to me. It's just a visual representation of the garbage he spews. Blechh....I can't stand Akon.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2007)

^Right. And, besides that, there's no reason for a grown ass man to be flopping around like a fish out of water. Only a 14 YO would find that attractive.


----------



## aziza (May 3, 2007)

Anyhoo, if _I_ had of done some mess like she did, my Trinidadian mother would have beat me down. West Indian parents don't play


----------



## sabn786 (May 3, 2007)

i def did not look like that when i was 14 an that was only 5 years agoo!! damn..girls these days..craziness!!


----------



## Urbana (May 6, 2007)

thats a bit crazy. the girl sure is happy to do it, and i bet she told everyone what akon did to her.
i really dont like akon, but in this case...


----------



## Raerae (May 7, 2007)

He just lost all his contracts with Verizon.

They pulled all his ring tones, pics, phones, etc...  In response to this story.

Go Verizon.  LOL.  So glad their my phone carrier.


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 7, 2007)

I might get some slack for this but, I don't think he should have lost his contracts and be in trouble for this single occurrence. It was a concert in a club right? where there are suppose to be rules right? If you ask me, security is should be in trouble for letting on under-ager in.  And whether Akon is crude or lewd, people wanted to see him so obviously he has fans in Trinidad. And I was looking at some personal pics of her from like May of 2006 when she was like 13 then and there is one where is looks like she taking a pic of herself topless. I just have no tolerence for fast little girls who think they are grown and cry victim to daddy later.  I'm done = )


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 8, 2007)

The club was supposed to be 18+. She snuck in somehow.

I don't think she is crying victim. Someone upthread said the father had no qualms about what she did until the media made a big deal out of it.

I'm disturbed that people are emphasizing her age on this one. Sure, that's a factor, but in what world is it okay for anyone to throw around another person like that without prior consent? I don't care if she's 14 or 40; it just isn't cool.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 8, 2007)

I made that same statement to a friend. When I go to a music concert (of all places), I DO NOT want to see simulated sex. Volunteer or not, it's in poor taste, but not unexpected from someone who sings "I Wanna F*ck You". And, the age thing....It's the same as the R. Kelly case(s). As a 14YO, she had no business there, but since when is it OK to take advantage of women (of any age) because they're "hot to trot"?


----------



## DevinGirl (May 8, 2007)

Wow. I just saw the video & read the article. I had seen the one w/ him & Tara Reid. It seems that Akon likes to get a bit 'physical' when he dances w/ the ladies on stage. I think young girls who have all of these hormones buzzing around everywhere & these full-blown woman bodies...get wrapped up in trying to be these sexual beings. Their minds are still those of young girls, mind you & when the two collide, especially at a concert, on a stage, with someone like Akon, in front of a bunch of people...craziness can & probably will ensue. 

Getting dry humped by Akon isn't my thing, but when I hit the clubs I was all about it. I'm sure for the most part, for her - it was hella exciting. Of course when the whole world can see it, parents-included...well then of course you're ashamed - NOW. I think she just got in way over her head...Akon didn't know her age, so when he seems someone dressed sexily & willing enough to straddle him - he probably thought all systems go. I'm not trying to defend him as I think he's mega icky - but is molesting the right word? No, I don't think so. However during that video...if she were uncomfortable it's not like she could have pulled herself away, that man had her ALL OVER that stage. Pretty f-ing intense. Ahhh, I dunno. If she was underage she shouldn't have been allowed in the club. Period. 

Maybe now she'll realize that while you should never be treated a certain way b/c of your appearance - this is the real world, where you will be. And grown men can act a certain way that she might not be ready for, so she needs to avoid putting herself in sticky (ew, haha) situations. Now men behaving that way doesn't make it right or fair if it's unwarranted.  You still have a responsibility to yourself to realize that a lot of shit's not fair but to still be safe.  I've snuck out of the house looking decent & changed into some hooch gear after. It wasn't my parents' fault. Kids can be sneaky as hell.  The world's a crazy crazy place.  That's my story & I'm sticking to it!


----------



## astronaut (May 8, 2007)

I'm a VERY conservative person. And this coming from someone who's a feminazi and gets disturbed even with kissing in public. I believe that stuff to be intimate and private. I think that's plain nasty. I nearly puked when I saw that video. I felt like I was basically watching sex on my computer screen. He's throwing her around like a rag doll and what disturbs me the most is that there are people around, it's public. I don't want to see that shit! I don't care what age the girl is. I'd still think it's nasty, disturbing, and wrong even if it was a 25 year old. Her being 14 is the sprinkling on top.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I made that same statement to a friend. When I go to a music concert (of all places), I DO NOT want to see simulated sex. Volunteer or not, it's in poor taste, but not unexpected from someone who sings "I Wanna F*ck You". And, the age thing....It's the same as the R. Kelly case(s). As a 14YO, she had no business there, but since when is it OK to take advantage of women (of any age) because they're "hot to trot"?_


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 8, 2007)

I think people wouldn't have even cared if she were 18 instead of 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Akon's probably done the same thrashing around before on stage.


----------



## Raerae (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I think people wouldn't have even cared if she were 18 instead of 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Akon's probably done the same thrashing around before on stage._

 
Your right, they wouldn't have.


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 9, 2007)

Is she pregnant?


----------



## Janice (May 9, 2007)

Verizon dropped their sponsorships deals with him. One was ringtones of Akon, and they also pulled out as a sponsor of Gwen Stefani's tour.

Sorry if this has already been posted in this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ETA - link


----------



## Shimmer (May 9, 2007)

More astounding is that if some random man did this while a random woman was walking down the street he would be charged with sexual assault.
It's all in context.


----------



## Raerae (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_More astounding is that if some random man did this while a random woman was walking down the street he would be charged with sexual assault.
It's all in context._

 
I doubt a random man would have a random womman jump on top of him and grind on him as he was walking down the street.  Having the whole thing on tape, it's hard to really say he didn't do anything she didn't want.


----------



## Shimmer (May 9, 2007)

Not the point.
It's still context.

Acting in that manner to a stranger on the street is unacceptable, but acting in that manner to a stranger in a club/concert environment is apparently okay.


----------



## Raerae (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Not the point.
It's still context.

Acting in that manner to a stranger on the street is unacceptable, but acting in that manner to a stranger in a club/concert environment is apparently okay._

 
Yeh, basically.  It's ok to behave in certain ways depending on where your at.  Just like I would feel fine kissing someone in a park, but if I was at Midnight Mass with my family on Christmas Eve, making out wouldn't in the pews wouldn't be well recieved.

Had they done that in public, lets say, on the sidewalk of a main street, and witnesses seen what they did, I still don't think it would have been sexual assault.  If she was saying NO, STOP!  And he continued, then yes.  But if she's getting up on top of him, you would have a hard time convincing anyone that she didn't do it willingly.  Especially if it was on film, regardless of location.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 9, 2007)

The film quality is pretty poor. Even if she were grinding him before, how do we know she didn't say "Stop!" when he was throwing her about?

I don't think she did because of the way the accusations are reading, but it's a possibility.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Akon accused of molesting a 14 year old on stage. Update - Akon apologizes*

Akon apologizes:

http://www.tmz.com/2007/05/09/akon-a...-was-underage/


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 9, 2007)

It took him this long to apologize?!


----------



## Raerae (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_The film quality is pretty poor. Even if she were grinding him before, how do we know she didn't say "Stop!" when he was throwing her about?

I don't think she did because of the way the accusations are reading, but it's a possibility._

 
There were plenty of witnesses on stage, so if she wanted him to stop I'm sure someone would have heard it.


----------



## Raerae (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_It took him this long to apologize?!_

 
The real kicker, do you really think he means a word of it?


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 11, 2007)

Well, of course not. If he were really sincere about an apology, he would've released it ASAP.


----------



## giz2000 (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_You guys never walked out the door looking, "conservative" and then put on the clothes you had in your purse which Mom didn't know about? lol.  Or had on other clothing under a like a hoodie or something?_

 

Believe it or not, I never did that..seriously!!!

I was such a goodie two shoes!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 11, 2007)

I don't think the point of this is whether or not she left the house that way or snuck out of the house that way.  So 14 is what, 9th grade?  What 9th grader belongs at an Akon concert at a nightclub? What _responsible_ parent doesn't know where their 9th grader is at night? And if i'm correct, this occured on April 12th? That's a Thursday. I dunno about Trinidadian school systems, but that's a school night for most.  Again I ask, what _responsible_ parent doesn't know where their 9th grader is on a school night?  I'm not a parent yet, but you best damn well believe my child will have her ass at home, and if she's not at home, I'm going to make it my duty to know where the hell she is.  Parents lacking that kind of responsibility and knowledge in their kids' activities and whereabouts are the parents who get a phone call from the police department or morgue in the middle of the night.  

A 14 year old has no business in a nightclub, PERIOD.  The same way a grown ass man has no business humping a young woman, again whether she be 14 or 25 or whatever.  It's crude, it's crass and its disrespectful.  However I have to agree, for someone whose song lyrics spell out nothing but misogyny (sp?) and a lack of respect and value for women, is it really that farfetched?  Did anyone really expect him to bring a woman up, sit her on a chair and sing around her with a rose in a romantic fashion?  This guy sings a song that proclaims how bad he wants to fuck a stripper, and bend a woman over "til she can't take no more."  

It's ridiculous to defend his actions or hers, but I will say that some of the blame should be placed on this nightclub for not executing stricter rules on checking identification.  They somehow allowed a fourteen year old, presumably 9th grade girl into the environment, why hasn't anybody sanctioned them or questioned them?  Why isn't any of the responsibility on their shoulders?

And I have to agree with the previous comment, that if this had happened to a girl of legal age, nobody would care as much.  And I'm sure people would care even less if it were two non-famous people of legal age humping and bumping on each other at a nightclub, oh wait....this happens everynight and twice as often on Thursdays, cuz it's ladies' night!

It's not okay, none of the behavior of the parties involved is okay or defendable.  Not the girls, the parents, Akon's or the nightclub.


----------

